# FS: Longfin Silvertip BNP + Regular Fin Silvertip BNP with longfin gene



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Well here it goes, I've been hording almost all the long fin silvertips that my bnp have produce but need some cash now to do my saltwater upgrade so time to let most of them go. I have approximately 12 for sale and pickup will be on Saturday or Sunday this coming weekend unless you can convince me to let one go earlier or hold one for you. I will sell them in the order of those who message me and if you message me and don't come to pickup as agreed I wont respond to future messages from you, but the the next person in the line will appreciate you missing out. Each person will be limited to a single long fin silvertip at the moment as there aren't many to go around.

$20 for a single 2"+ long fin silvertip bnp

or

$40 for 10 regular fin silvertip carrying longfin gene approximately 1.5" and a single 2"+ long fin silvertip bnp (please note this option last until I run out of the regular fin and not sure how many there are until I catch them all)

If not interested in the long fins and just want regular fin at approximately 1.5", 3 for $9, 6 for $16, 8 for $20, 12 for $26

See below video of the long fin silvertips


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful video of these guys! For anyone considering these plecos I'd say a definite yes! I bought a few regulars from him before and they've done really well in my african tank. I plan on picking up some longfin very shortly! He keeps his tanks really clean so these fish are super healthy and eat really well.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Steve,

I should mention even though I said pickup Saturday/Sunday its not limited to those two days but those work the best for me at the moment. I will attempt to find time on week nights if needed but all depends on where I'm working and so on.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top, one out the door, more slotted to go =)


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh man! Sunday's too far away, I can't wait to pick mine up. I already have the regular fins and they're awesome. Great deal on some great fish. Thanks kevin for letting them go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely a great deal. Got one of the longfins myself and he's super cool and always active.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

randylahey said:


> Oh man! Sunday's too far away, I can't wait to pick mine up. I already have the regular fins and they're awesome. Great deal on some great fish. Thanks kevin for letting them go.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't worry, the 1 for your isn't going anywhere until you get here =)

Thanks for coming Steve, as usual a pleasure


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna be one hell of a sand/gravel vac afterwards Good luck with the sales, doubt some will be left.You tempted me, but don't wanna alter what i have currently setup.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> Gonna be one hell of a sand/gravel vac afterwards Good luck with the sales, doubt some will be left.You tempted me, but don't wanna alter what i have currently setup.


=) Well don't alter the current setup, ad another setup to the mix for a little MTS =)


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I caught the bug! I just set up my old 50 to go along with my 90. Its to "temporarily"  house some fishies I dont want anymore while they await a sale/new home. The symptoms came on slowly bit it might be incurable. We'll see when I finally go 135+ gallon. Hack hack cough cough, oh it hurts so good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup, I totally get it. I've got the regular silver tips and a long fin, I do admit I'm looking for the long fin pleco first....


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Still more to go! Also not those who have purchased bnp off me before or any other livestock/equipment can snag a long fin silvertip bnp at a lower price then listed, just message me if interested.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

About half are spoken for. I wont have anymore of this size for another 6+ months and will be even less at that point due to low numbers in the spawns then available now.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

6 left, get them while you can =)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh alright put me down for one more!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Reckon said:


> Oh alright put me down for one more!


Knew you couldn't resist =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, make that 5 left =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Officially 5 left, one just went out the door =)


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

How will these guys do in an african setup?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

mikeross said:


> How will these guys do in an african setup?


Hi Mike,

I haven't had them myself in a African tank but Steve has, and has had some for about 2 months I believe in his african tank.



Steve said:


> Beautiful video of these guys! For anyone considering these plecos I'd say a definite yes! I bought a few regulars from him before and they've done really well in my african tank. I plan on picking up some longfin very shortly! He keeps his tanks really clean so these fish are super healthy and eat really well.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I've had 3 short-fin in my tanganyikan tank since I think around June and they're all still alive and healthy but they do grow quite slowly. The african's don't let them eat first and they're not big enough to muscle themselves through so they usually just get the left overs. I have a long-fin in my mbuna tank (it's been a week) and it's still alive but can't really report on anything else in such a short time span =P


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Steve said:


> I've had 3 short-fin in my tanganyikan tank since I think around June and they're all still alive and healthy but they do grow quite slowly. The african's don't let them eat first and they're not big enough to muscle themselves through so they usually just get the left overs. I have a long-fin in my mbuna tank (it's been a week) and it's still alive but can't really report on anything else in such a short time span =P


I should of given you some of the food I make see if the africans would actually go after that as food or leave it for the plecos.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I think my africans eat everything LOL my mbuna eat anything that is edible and attack everything that isn't (including my water siphon  )


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

All the long fins have now been spoken for, I'll have another 2-4 of similar size in about 4 months.... if interested in the smaller ones feel free to message me =)


----------

